# Splashtop is Amazon's app of the day(Free)



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

Even if you think you will never use, I'd suggest getting it now, so that you have it in case you ever do want to use it, so you don't have to shell out $5. Here's the link


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Its been free in getjar for ages now


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

The GetJar version is outdated and does not contain the Internet Discovery feature to access your desktop through GTalk Google logins. I highly suggest the Amazon download in order to get the updates!


----------



## ricky4242 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was here to give the same information but you have already posted the link. Good work.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

got Splashtop for webOS when it was discounted to $4.99. I purchased via Amazon Apps when I saw it for $0.99. Now a week later it's the daily free app. It was worth the $5... Well worth $1.. So what you waiting on... It's free!


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Got it on the $0.99 sale but just got it for free on amazon just in case I need it from there versus Market. I obviously won't download it unless needed but hey it was free, why not stock up


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah. I got it, but have no need for it at the moment. I just figured everyone should go ahead and get it(It's just one click), since it's a highly rated app, and costs $5 normally.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely got it. I also used it on WebOS. Great little app.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

This is not like the WebOS app because it's not the HD version made for tablets. It works, but streaming video is not the same.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> This is not like the WebOS app because it's not the HD version made for tablets. It works, but streaming video is not the same.


Ofc its not, TP can run only phone apps not tablet ones.


----------

